
Coronavirus lockdown ignites an old Italian debate. It’s about pasta, of course - maxfan8
https://qz.com/1811768/coronavirus-lockdown-ignites-an-old-italian-debate-its-about-pasta-of-course/
======
mtmail
Two sentences about the virus, then connection how people buy lots of pasta,
everything else is about the history of pasta it seems. I can't see how
anything ignites a debate.

------
maxfan8
Here is the archive link to get around the paywall:

[http://archive.vn/NW0Vy](http://archive.vn/NW0Vy)

